# Calcul ICCP



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Rebonjour du coup j’aurais voulu calculer mes ICCP sauf que je n’ai jamais eu à le faire jusqu’à présent du coup je ne sais pas comment m’y prendre. 

Mon contrat se termine le 31 juillet.
Il a débuté le 9 novembre 2020. Pour la période du 31 mai au 1er juin j’ai donc acquis 30 jours et j’ai pris neuf jours cet hiver il me reste donc 21 jours de plus j’ai un enfant de moins de 15 ans à charge donc deux jours en plus cela fait un total de 23 jours est-ce je me trompe ?


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Bah en fait si vous avez acquis 30 jours, vous ne pouvez pas en avoir en plus pour enfants de moins de 15 ans.
C'est pour ceux qui n'ont pas acquis tous leurs CP. Sinon ça vous ferait 30 + 2 = 32 et on ne peut pas en avoir plus de 30 par an


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Juillet 2022)

Par contre si votre contrat se termine le 31 juillet, vous aurez en plus les CP acquis en travaillant juin et juillet 2022.


----------



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> Bah en fait si vous avez acquis 30 jours, vous ne pouvez pas en avoir en plus pour enfants de moins de 15 ans.
> C'est pour ceux qui n'ont pas acquis tous leurs CP. Sinon ça vous ferait 30 + 2 = 32 et on ne peut pas en avoir plus de 30 par an


ah d’accord je pensais que une fois que j’avais enlever ceux acquis je pouvais ajouter les 2 pour enfants mea culpa


----------



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Par contre si votre contrat se termine le 31 juillet, vous aurez en plus les CP acquis en travaillant juin et juillet 2022.


Juillet nous avons fais une dispense de préavis, ça compte ? 
Du coup je suis perdu j’aurai acquis combien de jours alors ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Vous avez fait une dispense de préavis, ce qui n'empêche pas du tout l'acquisition de cp.
Qu'y a t'il de noté sur cette dispense ?
Par contre, quand vous dites j'air pris 9 jours cet hiver ??? 
Vous comptez comment vos cp ?

Car si je vous suis bien : 
1ere période de référence 9 nov 2020/31 mai 2021 : combien de cp acquis à cette date ? Combien de cp posés sur cette période ?
2 eme période de référence : 1er juin 2021/31 mai 2022 : Vous dites 30 cp, mais où sont passées vos 5 semaines de cp à poser sur cette périodes ??
3 eme période de référence  : 1er juin 2022/31 juillet 2022 : 5 jours max acquis, quelles sont vos dates de cp ?


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Juillet 2022)

Tileo05 a dit: 


> Juillet nous avons fais une dispense de préavis, ça compte ?
> Du coup je suis perdu j’aurai acquis combien de jours alors ?


Qui est à l'origine de la dispense ? L'employeur ? d'un commun accord ?
Car un préavis, même non effectué (sauf pour faute) ouvre droit à CP.
En année complète : Juin et Juillet = 2 mois x 2,5 = 5 jours d'ICCP
En année incomplète c'est nombres de semaines sur juin/juillet / 4 x 2,5


----------



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Alors la première année est prise par anticipation.
Mais de novembre 20 à mai 21 j’ai pris 3 semaines. 
De Juin 21 a Mai 22 j’ai pris 4 semaines


----------



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Qui est à l'origine de la dispense ? L'employeur ? d'un commun accord ?
> Car un préavis, même non effectué (sauf pour faute) ouvre droit à CP.
> En année complète : Juin et Juillet = 2 mois x 2,5 = 5 jours d'ICCP
> En année incomplète c'est nombres de semaines sur juin/juillet / 4 x 2,5


L’origine est commune. 
D’accord je ne savais pas merci


----------



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Tileo05 a dit: 


> Alors la première année est prise par anticipation.
> Mais de novembre 20 à mai 21 j’ai pris 3 semaines.
> De Juin 21 a Mai 22 j’ai pris 4 semaines


Et de juin 22 à juillet 22 aucun


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Juillet 2022)

Oui, congés pris par anticipation...donc refaites les calculs. 
Fin 2021, ? Combien de jours acquis déduits des jours posés ? Reste combien ?

Fin 2022, 30 jours,  mais combien de posés ?  24 ? Moins ?

Tout ça pour dire que puisque vous avez pris des cp par anticipation et que ceux-ci ont été maintenus en salaire,  pas possible d'avoir 30 jours au 1er juin de cette année, et en plus, il vous manque 1 semaine..


----------



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Newmetal2022blue a dit: 


> Oui, congés pris par anticipation...donc refaites les calculs.
> Fin 2021, ? Combien de jours acquis déduits des jours posés ? Reste combien ?
> 
> Fin 2022, 30 jours,  mais combien de posés ?  24 ? Moins ?
> ...


Oula d’accord je vais voir ça.

J’avais pris une semaine cette année en avril 22 mais j’ai était en arrêt avant donc semaine reporté


----------



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Tileo05 a dit: 


> Oula d’accord je vais voir ça.
> 
> J’avais pris une semaine cette année en avril 22 mais j’ai était en arrêt avant donc semaine reporté





Newmetal2022blue a dit: 


> Oui, congés pris par anticipation...donc refaites les calculs.
> Fin 2021, ? Combien de jours acquis déduits des jours posés ? Reste combien ?
> 
> Fin 2022, 30 jours,  mais combien de posés ?  24 ? Moins ?
> ...


Fin CAD décembre ou fin de période ?

J’avoue que c’est la première fois que je le fais d’habitude c’est le rap et la je suis un peu perdu


----------



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Tileo05 a dit: 


> Oula d’accord je vais voir ça.
> 
> J’avais pris une semaine cette année en avril 22 mais j’ai était en arrêt avant donc semaine reporté


Donc novembre 20 a Mai 21 
14jr de pris 
De Juin 21 a Mai 22 
23jr 
De Mai 22 à Juillet 22 
0jr


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Juillet 2022)

Il faut bien lire les explications, ok vous me donnez les jours pris, mais pas ceux que vous aviez acquis sur chaque fin de période.



Donc novembre 20 a Mai 21
14jr de pris  . 

_*De nov à fin mai je dirais que vous aviez acquis, 7  x 2.5 = 17.5 plus vos jours pour enfant moins de 15 ans, on va dire max 20 jours.*_
*Posés 14 par anticipation : 6 restants à poser , acquis en maintien de salaire pour la période suivante;*

De Juin 21 a Mai 22
23jr


_*Si sur cette période, fin mai 2022 vous aviez bien acquis 30 jours (mais vous indiquez un arrêt ? donc pas d'acquistion de cp, sauf si maternité ou accident de travail), si on part des 30 jours, posés.
23-6 = -17 jours posés par anticipation.*_
*30 -17 = reliquat 13 jours.*

_*De Mai 22 à Juillet 22
0jr*_
*5 jours acquis fin juillet, + 13 jours restants dûs (à vérifier car arrêt). Solde positif à 18 jours. En iccp.*
_A vérifier._


----------



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Newmetal2022blue a dit: 


> Il faut bien lire les explications, ok vous me donnez les jours pris, mais pas ceux que vous aviez acquis sur chaque fin de période.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Effectivement oui entre temps je viens de faire les calculs. 

Oui arrêt maladie pour cette période


----------



## Tileo05 (7 Juillet 2022)

Merci à toutes celles qui m’ont aidé heureusement que vous êtes là !!!!


----------

